# Temporary Fencing



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Was thinking of putting up some temporary fencing with those green T posts and woven wire. I wanted to make an extra pasture, but was looking for something cheep. Does anyone else use something like this? What would I use to make a gate? Anyone have photos of their temporary fence set up? Any ideas or photos appreciated....


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

For a gate I would just get a post hole digger and put in two wooden posts. That's the sturdiest way to hang the gate I can think of and it's not terribly difficult to do


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Just make a gap with 2 Tposts and we are going to clip (use those Carbineer clips) a cattle panel / piece of one to use as our gate, we have small goats (Obers and minis) though so hoping that is sturdy enough (pen is within 2 fenced acres or I would be more concerned)....


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Pallets make great temp gates! But I'd use posts not t-posts to support it.

What kind of goats, and what kind of woven fence? We had bought some cheap woven fence from Lowe's about 2 years ago for weaning pens, and that fence is horrible IMO, breaks so easy. We are going to replace it sometime after the holidays.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

I put up a temporary fence around my fruit trees and raspberry bushes ill post pics when it gets light out. It's just woven wire with split pole posts


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

HoosierShadow said:


> Pallets make great temp gates! But I'd use posts not t-posts to support it.
> 
> What kind of goats, and what kind of woven fence? We had bought some cheap woven fence from Lowe's about 2 years ago for weaning pens, and that fence is horrible IMO, breaks so easy. We are going to replace it sometime after the holidays.


Yes! Make sure you are getting WOVEN fence and not the welded kind. My minis figured out how to break the welded stuff and push thru it. Now they test every single fence we put them in.


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

I think I may just cover the rest of our existing fence with welded wire. It will be a big job. But will be nice to have the space. (Not sure I trust the tpost because we live on a busy road) I will have to rent a staple gun or something because it's a split rail fence. Hammering into the locust posts is exhausting. (I already have done an acre or two) The split rail was put up when we first got the property. Before we had any animals. I have been modifying it ever since. First for our horse (Electric fence) and now the woven wire for goats and Sheep.... I'm going to have to replace it ALL at some point(tightening the high tensile wires have made some posts lean a bit) but just trying to think of a way to hold off on that for a few years. Thanks for the ideas. The pallet gate, great idea. He just used pallets to build stalls in a shed. Came out pretty well.... But anyways I think it will be better in the long run to just finish off the rest of the split rail perimeter.


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Oh and we have Nigerians. They don't seem to challenge the fence so much. But can squeeze through the smallest spaces ::eye roll:: I think after a few months we finally have the paddock and pasture secure


----------

